# Raegan's feet??



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

So, we finally decided on me being Reagan from the Exorcist , and he will be the priest. I have the nightgown, ropes for tying my wrists to the bed, wearing the long nightgown with green all over it, got the latex for the face. But, what do I wear on my feet?? She should be barefoot, but my feet will kill me by the end of the night, not to mention all of my guests in shoes stepping on me all night. Should I wear slippers? It seems too cute. Any ideas? What about the rest of me? Anything else I can do? Not going green soup (the smell will actually kill me, I hate pea soup) but I have the green goo. Thanks!!!!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Hobbit shoe covers with the hair shaved off?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those fugly Vibram shoes?


----------



## Dark Vagrant (Oct 11, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Those fugly Vibram shoes?


Hey, if those can be dyed a flesh tone...

Otherwise I'd just suggest some pink or peach shoes/slippers/sandals/flip-flops, something that will make people think you're barefoot until they look twice.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Those fugly Vibram shoes?


Damn, that's the scariest thing I've seen on this site. But yes, I imagine a pair of those horrendous shoes could work well for a Reagan costume, among others.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

lol, those are great!!


----------



## JordanEDunston7789 (Oct 9, 2011)

lol great....


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

What about a dirty tea stained set of old weathered slippers? (kick em off whenever your in a toe stomp free zone. 

I made creepy bunny slippers for my mental paitent costume, maybe you could do something similar.









could cover yours in green vomit.


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I seem Reagan in a pair of light weight white cotton girl socks - one with a yellow pee stain on it - since she went downstair and wet herself during her mothers dinner party,


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I was going to say to look for a stage prop type shoe, but the ideas here are much better.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

How bout slipper socks? The ones pictured below are on ebay right now for $4 free shipping. a little paint job or better yet find somebody that's handy with an air brush to make toes, bruises, toe nails etc. For something that small it should be minimal cost to get them done.









Here's the link to it. If it gets screwy just go to Ebay and type in "Nude Slipper Socks. Good Luck Marc V.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Comfortable-low-lined-slipper-socks-in-beige-nude-color-for-women-teens-/190870863098?pt=US_Womens_Socks&hash=item2c70ca3cfa#ht_301wt_1062


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

You could paint them with fleshtone latex. There are latex feet you can buy also but most are jumbo in size. Might also be able to wear those topless sandals.


----------

